# Nanolex Washcoat - DW recommended



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done to Nanolex - DW recommended product :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is this some kind of new review sector?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its got the detailing world seal of approval:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What criteria you have for this?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> What criteria you have for this?


We have been using Washcoat since its inception (years) and we have given it our recommendation that it does what it says and that its something that DW uses and likes the results - we haven't given these out before but we have been monitoring various products since their launches and monitored results etc

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Agreed. I have been using Wash Coat for a while now. In my opinion, which I am entitled too, Wash Coat is one of the only sealants of this types that works ..

CarPro Hydro is also a very impressive product of a similar ilk ..


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Review coming up soon:thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

What's this like against Wetcoat?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found it easier and less fussy to apply compared to wetcoat and hydr02 and never had any issues with spotting or smears that some find, but it didn't last as long or perform quite as well. Water behaviour certainly wasn't as good


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

dooka said:


> Agreed. I have been using Wash Coat for a while now. In my opinion, which I am entitled too, Wash Coat is one of the only sealants of this types that works ..


IMO Bathe+ works very well and is more economical also.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

sm81 said:


> IMO Bathe+ works very well and is more economical also.


I've always been pretty underwhelmed with bathe+ tbh


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> IMO Bathe+ works very well and is more economical also.


Wouldn't say it's more economical , I can use 25ml into a litre and wash two cars with that


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Wouldn't say it's more economical , I can use 25ml into a litre and wash two cars with that


Picked mine up from the Post office today, hoping to give it a go this weekend:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> Picked mine up from the Post office today, hoping to give it a go this weekend:thumb:


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Wouldn't say it's more economical , I can use 25ml into a litre and wash two cars with that


But what kind of protection it leaves after that is crucial.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> But what kind of protection it leaves after that is crucial.


Is it not used as a topper ? Really depends on what's underneath it ! , I tend to washcoat once a month in the summer and twice in winter ....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Review up and you can see why its recommend :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367522


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Review up and you can see why its recommend :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367522


Pittsy do you need to dry after application ? Or can you just rinse and leave ? Want to use on my caravan but she's a big un to dry off. :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I would say you need to dry it Hufty:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been using wash coat since it's launch and I love it. I use it every other wash during the winter months for topping up existing wax and it beads like crazy. What I like best is the smell.


----------

